# "Elegy" post-apocalyptic short film - scored by me



## Jacob Cadmus (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's the latest short film from my buddy Lewis Farinella, called "Elegy." This one was a very grueling yet fun shoot, and the post-production was even tougher.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAqsM8XIr74

I wrote the music score, and did many of the voiceovers (the sound mix is 100% post-audio; no on-set recording). 
Also, the cello soloist is Ireland-based Ilse de Ziah - http://ilsedeziah.com/ - to whom I owe a great deal of gratitude for making my score sound beautiful!


----------

